# Another swarm trap



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

You'll be hanging them from the telephone wires next! The angle of the shot insinuates some insane altitude, but I'm guessing that this is within reach of your roof.

justgojumpit


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Waste of effort....I have caught 20 each of the last two years all reachable standing on the ground. A swarm is not worth breaking your neck for.


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

"E.T. phone home" ??


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

i agree odfrank my brother is a quad broke his neck sure does put things in perspective.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

And as a Quad, trust me, its not as much fun as you might think.:lookout:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

It's only 11' feet off the ground, unless I crank it up. I've read they prefer heights of 10' or more.
Its also a good experiment for RF energy IE cell phones & bees:lookout:


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

KQ6AR said:


> It's only 11' feet off the ground, unless I crank it up. I've read they prefer heights of 10' or more.
> Its also a good experiment for RF energy IE cell phones & bees:lookout:



I don't know anything about radio stuff. Is that antenna used for more than one radio?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

KQ6AR. Don't forget to get a DTV converter.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

Do your bees talk on short wave radio?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Barry,
It's used for short wave, otherwise known as HF "high frequency" 
Only one radio can be connected to it at a time. Or the transmition from one could destroy the others.

Hi NorthALABeeKeep,
We'll have to wait & see. Don't have bees yet, but have a couple local packages ordered for apr-11 pickup.


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

KQ6AR,

That certainly is an interesting antenna. I'd be interested in learning more about it. Any chance you could give some basic details?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Sungold said:


> KQ6AR,
> 
> That certainly is an interesting antenna. I'd be interested in learning more about it. Any chance you could give some basic details?


No problem, 
Its made by Force12 the model is the XR-5, Its considered a Multi mono band yagi for 20,17,15,12, &10meters.
You can get more tec info here. http://www.force12inc.com/7085/7106.html

Dan


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

For the last month I've been watching scouts check out the nuc all day. They come from 3 different directions.

Twice this afternoon I saw bee's kill each other on the landing board. Does this mean a small swarm might have moved in, or do they sometimes defend it before moving in? 

Dan


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

they all do... group call sign BZZZZ


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Is anyone using that call for field day this year?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry I used the same title Dan. I didn't know you had the same on already.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Derek,
Not a problem, Have any of your traps had luck yet?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

No luck yet. I have lots of scouts. Just waiting form them to go back and tell the others they found the taj mahal of bee hives.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Derek said:


> No luck yet. I have lots of scouts. Just waiting form them to go back and tell the others they found the taj mahal of bee hives.



opcorn:..........:lpf: ( Taj Mahal )... Not in TEXAS son.. more like 
The King Ranch of bee hives. 


Where's that little guy with the whip at ?


:lookout:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*No ladders for me....*

I just brought home my first full bait, caught in a four frame extra deep nuc on top of a three foot high brick wall, choke full, 20 feet from the tailgate of where I can park my truck and walk up three steps.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

KQ6AR said:


> I've read they prefer heights of 10' or more.


Mine was 4 feet off the ground, on a bush.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thats great guy's, even if I don't get 1 I'm really enjoying trying.


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

any pics?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The only pic so far is the #1 post in this thread. Once Its inhabited I'll take another too put an ending to the story. Or better yet maybe I'll be home when the swarm comes.


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

Im a fellow hammer too! KB9ZU. I have the cushcraft 17b2 2m beam.  Not into HF as of yet. to many other hobbies.

73's!

Clinton


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

ClintonTull said:


> Im a fellow hammer too! KB9ZU. I have the cushcraft 17b2 2m beam.  Not into HF as of yet. to many other hobbies.
> 
> 73's!
> 
> Clinton


Hi Clinton,

There are at least 1/2 a dozen of us on beesource. Put you're call sign in you're signature file ,some of the guys will notice. I've been licensed close too 18 years. but haven't been very active the last few. TOO many hobbies.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

bee activity around the swarm trap slowed down drastically, I took it down & found a queen wasp had set up camp. After her removal the bees went back at it.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

You can add me to the list.

KCøTXH



KQ6AR said:


> Hi Clinton,
> 
> There are at least 1/2 a dozen of us on beesource. Put you're call sign in you're signature file ,some of the guys will notice. I've been licensed close too 18 years. but haven't been very active the last few. TOO many hobbies.


----------

